# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 16,020 Last Week: 17,687 Last Year: 13,950
Tons Delivered: 7,435 Last Week: 7,450 Last Year: 12,825
Year to Date FOB: 33,707 Last Week: 17,687 Last Year: 69,870
YTD Delivered: 14,885 Last Week: 7,450 Last Year: 32,600

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 1,850 Tons Delivered: 4,525
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady in limited test.
Demand light to moderate and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to
weak. Demand light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay steady to weak.
Demand moderate and supply moderate. Low milk prices on the futures board and
the economics of these times continue to plague the dairymen.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 100 240.00-245.00 242.50
Good 100 235.00-235.00 235.00

Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 300 205.00-240.00 219.58
Premium/Supreme 200 215.00-215.00 215.00
Premium 75 195.00-205.00 198.33 235.00-250.00 238.57
Good 100 170.00-170.00 170.00 220.00-240.00 232.11
Fair 3,200 150.00-175.00 153.28 215.00-220.00 217.86
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 240.00-250.00 245.00 245.00-245.00 245.00
Good/Premium 25 210.00-210.00 210.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Good 300 90.00-90.00 90.00

Northern - Intermountain Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 200 180.00-200.00 185.00
Alfalfa Export
Premium 250 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 210.00-210.00 210.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 260.00-260.00 260.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 250.00-255.00 252.50

Tracy-Patterson-Stockton FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 50 180.00-180.00 180.00 230.00-230.00 230.00
Fair 175 140.00-150.00 147.14 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 75 180.00-185.00 183.33

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Cubes Domestic Cattle
Good 25 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 100 200.00-200.00 200.00
Fair 100 125.00-125.00 125.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 275 210.00-210.00 210.00 200.00-220.00 210.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 190.00-190.00 190.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 260.00-260.00 260.00 200.00-235.00 223.33
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 75 2.00-2.00 2.00 2.50-2.50 2.50
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 250 4.25-4.50 4.30 3.75-3.75 3.75

Other hay: 25 Tons:
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 25 tons 145.00 Delivered.

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 8,650 Tons Delivered: 2,110
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand
light to moderate and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak.
Demand light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay steady in limited test.
Demand light and supply moderate. Hard to find any buyers/dairymen willing to
buy any quantity of hay or any hay at all, as the milk prices on the futures
board continue to be depressed and the economics of these times continue.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 270.00-299.00 283.00 225.00-265.00 239.62
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 260.00-260.00 260.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 290.00-290.00 290.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 270.00-310.00 278.00 225.00-270.00 240.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 290.00-290.00 290.00 245.00-245.00 245.00

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 30 210.00-210.00 210.00 245.00-255.00 252.76
Premium 475 175.00-200.00 190.79 235.00-250.00 238.14
Good 480 170.00-185.00 174.79 210.00-225.00 220.00
Fair 575 150.00-155.00 152.83
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 250.00-250.00 250.00 235.00-245.00 240.00

Hanford-Corcoran-Tulare-Visalia FOB prices -- No New Sales Confirmed.

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 300 145.00-145.00 145.00
Fair/Good 125 150.00-155.00 153.00
Fair 850 125.00-125.00 125.00 180.00-180.00 180.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 240.00-240.00 240.00 220.00-225.00 220.83
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 220.00-220.00 220.00

Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh FOB prices -- No New Sales Confirmed.

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 1,000 168.00-210.00 179.15
Good 1,200 150.00-150.00 150.00 220.00-230.00 223.75
Fair 3,925 135.00-160.00 137.77
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 125 180.00-180.00 180.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Good 325 80.00-105.00 81.92

Other hay: 750 Tons:
Kern County:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 500 tons 118.00-125.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa rain damage 100 tons 170.00 FOB.
Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 50 tons 120.00-125.00 FOB.
Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield:
Domestic Cattle Fair Corn Stalks Chopped/Delivered fodder 100 tons 100.00
Delivered.

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 5,645 Tons Delivered: 3,000
Compared to last week, not enough new sales of any class or quality of hay
for accurate trend comparison, undertone is weaker, instances 10.00-20.00 lower
on retail/stable hay. Demand is light and supply is light on higher testing hay
but moderate to heavy for dry cow/feeder hay. Demand for retail/stable hay is
light to moderate and supply moderate with barns still fairly full. Weather has
been very mild and warm, causing the hay to grow faster than most producersÂ'
desire, consequently, will be seeing new clippings two to three weeks earlier
than usual.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 2,000 150.00-150.00 150.00 220.00-225.00 223.33
Good 25 143.00-143.00 143.00 200.00-215.00 208.33
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 325 260.00-270.00 266.92 220.00-245.00 230.88
Good/Premium 25 250.00-250.00 250.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 255.00-275.00 269.00 225.00-225.00 225.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 340.00-350.00 342.00 250.00-310.00 290.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 290.00-290.00 290.00 240.00-240.00 240.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 400.00-405.00 401.00 340.00-340.00 340.00
Good/Premium 100 380.00-380.00 380.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 220.00-260.00 237.50 220.00-220.00 220.00
Good 75 180.00-180.00 180.00
Alfalfa-Sudan Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 200.00-200.00 200.00
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 275 260.00-275.00 261.36 239.00-239.00 239.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 240.00-245.00 241.00 220.00-220.00 220.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 400 125.00-155.00 131.56 185.00-195.00 193.13
Good 90 140.00-140.00 140.00
Fair 200 135.00-135.00 135.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 1,150 180.00-210.00 203.04 200.00-205.00 202.50
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 150 195.00-204.00 197.67 190.00-200.00 196.25
Bermuda Export
Good 200 115.00-115.00 115.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 700 205.00-210.00 205.36 145.00-150.00 148.33
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 125 180.00-185.00 184.00

Other hay: 1,905 Tons:
Blythe - Parker:
Domestic Cattle Utility Alfalfa light weeds/grass and/or rain damage 1,500
tons 70.00 FOB.
Imperial Valley:
Domestic Cattle Good/Premium Alfalfa rain damage 380 tons 130.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Utility Alfalfa rain damage 25 tons 106.00 FOB.


----------

